# Costa Brava cattery ?



## Hovisbap (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good, clean boading cattery on the Cost Brava between Figueres and Girona?

Cheers for any info.


----------



## Pete Wright (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, I have just found your question. Did you manage to find a chattery. Kind regards, Pete


----------



## Hovisbap (Aug 6, 2014)

Pete Wright said:


> Hi, I have just found your question. Did you manage to find a chattery. Kind regards, Pete


We found one nearby to us but after visiting it we decided not to subject our cats to having to stay there. We found someone to visit twice a day and feed them instead. Most places are catering mainly for dogs, we didn't find anything exclusively for cats.


----------



## Pete Wright (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks. We are moving to a village outside L'Escala soon do you know of any social network groups?


----------



## Hovisbap (Aug 6, 2014)

Pete Wright said:


> Thanks. We are moving to a village outside L'Escala soon do you know of any social network groups?


We haven't been here long but we play golf so our social network revolves around that, depending on your age there are options like the U3A that organise social activities. Where are you moving to, we live 10 minutes from Sant Pere Pescador?

Steve


----------



## Pete Wright (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Steve,

We have a house in Saus. We usually visit once a month and we are down again in two weeks. We are moving down properly at Easter aftervour early retirement.

Pete.


----------



## Hovisbap (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Pete,

I've sent you a PM.

Steve


----------



## Pete Wright (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Steve,

We have received your PM but we can't work out how to respond.

/SNIP/
Regards,

Pete.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pete Wright said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We have received your PM but we can't work out how to respond.
> 
> ...


you need at least 5 good posts before you can use the PM facility - why not join in some other threads so that the facility is activated


----------



## Hovisbap (Aug 6, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you need at least 5 good posts before you can use the PM facility - why not join in some other threads so that the facility is activated


I can't send you a private message until you have 5 posts, the message I sent was apparently a visitor message so you just have to make one more post to activate the PM's


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hovisbap said:


> I can't send you a private message until you have 5 posts, the message I sent was apparently a visitor message so you just have to make one more post to activate the PM's


It's the same with Visitor Messages. He doesn't have the facility to send them either, until he has 5 or more good posts - although he can see the one you sent him. 

But then, so can everyone else - they are public.


----------

